# Deoxit



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have a Denon AVR3300 5.1 AV receiver from about 2000. Works well, except after about two hours of use, it starts to emit an annoying whistling sound which I'm pretty sure is coming from the internal fan. I've removed the top cover and planned on replacing the fan but it looks like I'd have to remove a bit more stuff than I am comfortable with. 

I was thinking of disconnecting one of the power leads to this fan and then add an aftermarket fan on the rear of the receiver exhaust port. 

Today my son mentioned Deoxit and said that it can clean, protect, and lubricate electrical components. This sounds like something that might work in my receiver to quiet the fan. 

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this stuff for AV equipment. Thanks


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

@DaveSal, I must admit, you keep things around for a long Time.
Good for you.

But, and I know you expect a post like this from me, it is time to let go.
That Receiver hasn't even got an HDMI port, was built in 1999 or so, probably cost over a grand back then.
Not to mention it doesn't have all the High-end Sound Formats like DTS-HD, Dolby Atmos and the like. And the Power (105W x 5) isn't up to today's Receivers. No Bluetooth, Pandora, or XM and the like.
If you are a Costco Member, check out this Beast here:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The part that is squeaking is likely not open to being sprayed. The fans I have lubed have all had a metal sticker over the bearing that needed to be pulled off to oil. A couple of drops of 3in1 usually does it for at least a short time.

Also if it lubes I would not want to spray it around inside the receiver.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Can of compressed air used on computers?
Could be dust buildup?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Folks, I hate to tell you but:
Fans *do* wear out. Period. I replace them on computers all the time.
So none of your Ideas will work. Temporary, maybe.
Permanently, not.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Deoxit (formerly Cramolin) is a great contact cleaner, restorer and lubricant (note that lubricant appears last in that list!). Many years ago I used Cramolin Red to clean and Cramolin Blue to preserve relay contacts in old fire alarm panels.
Also works great on RF connectors on boats. It was recommended by an engineer at a recording studio. He used it on noisy controls on the mixing boards.
I would never recommend it as a straight lubricant and as was pointed out, fans wear out.


----------

